

Ask HN: Oculus rift the next big shift in GUI's? - Ralz

With the Oculus Rift dev kits shipping soon I was wondering what the HN community thinks about the possibility of having an OS built entirely around the thing?<p>I am just dreaming here but imagine the amount of screen real-estate you could have, maybe even a HUD that shows email notifications, IM's and current music track. You could essentially be the Architect from the Matrix, sitting in a room circled by screens :).<p>I know these ideas aren't new but do you see them becoming a possibility in the near future?
======
teamonkey
There was an Oculus Rift tech demo at my company recently and although the
device is undeniably exciting, it's worrying that nearly everyone who tried it
experienced some degree of nausea.

~~~
Ralz
How recent was this? The reason I ask is that in one of the CES demos they
said their old prototype demoed at E3 last year had motion lag due to the
color switching lag in the LCD panels they used. Also the nausea may have been
experienced because the user was walking around in a game where they don't
actually move in real life. Do you think you would experience the same nausea
if the simulation was of a desk you sit at with multiple monitors?

~~~
teamonkey
It was about 2 months ago.

